# 9006/HB4 same as H4



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)

For a NA headlight equipped MK3 Jetta: Powerbulbs.com tells me I need 9006/HB4. The Bentley tells me I need H4. Which is correct? Is there a difference between 9006/HB4 and H4?


----------



## A2B4guy (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: 9006/HB4 same as H4 (fife78)*

Yes! See bulb types here: http://www.rallylights.com/hella/bulbs.asp
If you have stock US lights, you use 9004 bulbs. If you have ecodes, you use H4's. I'm not sure where they got the 9006 deal, that would be low beam on a dual chamber GTI headlight. 
Powerbulbs isn't going to carry 9004's, that's a US bulb. You can find all variations of that here. Powerbulbs is a great vendor for euro bulbs.


----------



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: 9006/HB4 same as H4 (A2B4guy)*

Great! Thanks for clearing up the confusion and for providing the link...very informative. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: 9006/HB4 same as H4 (A2B4guy)*

Yeah, and I'd recommend upgrading the stock 9004 headlights to E-codes that use H4 bulbs while you're at it!


----------

